# [Sat 3rd Mar 2012] Urban Chinese Meet 3rd March (B5 48N)



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2012)

New year, new meet. 

This time it's to try out the chinese Ming Moon's on Hurst St (it's opposite Oceana).

Meet up outside at about 1 on Saturday 3rd March.  It's an all you can eat buffet for £9.99, so hopefully shouldn't break the bank - here's the website to have a browse through: http://www.mingmoon.co.uk/flash/

I may need to book as it seems a popular place so it'd be ace to know who can make it for definite soonish, but I'll book a couple of extra spaces for those unsure.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2012)

yep, 2 adults and a small human please


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2012)

I like you gave a link  this pleases me more than anything else and will delight bees, given how long I take over menu's otherwise


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2012)

The menu is sadly not up there, but the 'chef's specials' give an idea of what's on offer.


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't find the menu 

e2a at least I'm not going mad  will wait until we go


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2012)

Saying that, it's part of the Wing Wah's group, menu here will I expect give a decent idea of what's available:

http://www.wingwah.net/branch/birmingham/menu.html


----------



## moomoo (Jan 8, 2012)

Put me down as a 'maybe' please.  It depends on where the teen boy is playing football and if I can get back on time.


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2012)

jesus I'm aged 12  "juicy pork buns" just had me sniggering like a fucking child


----------



## BigTom (Jan 8, 2012)

lol, assumed it would post here when I put that I'd come onto the event, but turns out it posts on the event bit itself, you learn something new every day.
Anyway, I'll be there


----------



## Kidda (Jan 8, 2012)

moomoo said:


> Put me down as a 'maybe' please. It depends on where the teen boy is playing football and if I can get back on time.


Shall we sort out a baby cuddles rota in advance? (she has teeth (ish) now though, so we may need to make sure she's nom'ing on something first)


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2012)

she has 2! who knows how many by this date! I reckon she's growing them just for chinese food


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2012)

I am excited already


----------



## Kidda (Jan 8, 2012)

aqua said:


> she has 2! who knows how many by this date! I reckon she's growing them just for chinese food


I don't like chinese food, she can have mine. Ima coming for the Pickle cuddles


----------



## moomoo (Jan 8, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Shall we sort out a baby cuddles rota in advance? (she has teeth (ish) now though, so we may need to make sure she's nom'ing on something first)



Oh crikey!  I'll end up with bitemarks on my phone!


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2012)

Kidda said:


> I don't like chinese food, she can have mine. Ima coming for the Pickle cuddles



 you don't WHAT?

and there ends our 10year friendship


----------



## moomoo (Jan 8, 2012)

Kidda said:


> I don't like chinese food, she can have mine. Ima coming for the Pickle cuddles



They'll probably do you an omelette.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 8, 2012)

aqua said:


> you don't WHAT?
> 
> and there ends our 10year friendship



I like some things, i just don't tend to like a lot of the other stuff. 
Im coming anyway because of our ten year friendship you msg-lovin moo!!!


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2012)

It's 'pan asian' so does Indian and Japanese too.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 8, 2012)

moomoo said:


> They'll probably do you an omelette.


Yeah i'll go for the English menu - ''Spanish omelette'' 

(( i dont like eggs either))


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2012)

Kidda said:


> I like some things, i just don't tend to like a lot of the other stuff.
> Im coming anyway because of our ten year friendship you msg-lovin moo!!!


  I shall teach you the ways of the msg 


purenarcotic said:


> It's 'pan asian' so does Indian and Japanese too.


it does what? how can it do all of those well?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2012)

aqua said:


> I shall teach you the ways of the msg
> it does what? how can it do all of those well?



God knows. We'll find out soon though.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 8, 2012)

aqua said:


> I shall teach you the ways of the msg
> it does what? how can it do all of those well?


Dont make me nom rubber chicken though.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 8, 2012)

Oooo I can have a proper blow out on wasabi then. Tastes great with chocolate cake. No really! I should be good for it but need to check at work. I will pout relentlessly for a whole day if I can't attend.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2012)

I hear you on the wasabi chocolate cake.  Wagamama's do a wicked one.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 8, 2012)

I've looked at the menu.  Thankfully there are some things that I'll eat.  Although not the chickens claw or the glutinous rice.  Bleugh!


----------



## Mogden (Jan 8, 2012)

OOOO chicken feet. I wanna nom some of those. I like the gristly bits on drumsticks.

*crunches*


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2012)

*vomits all over mogden*


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Jan 8, 2012)

*sits far, far away from the mogden and crunchy food*


----------



## moomoo (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I'm going to be busy on that day...


----------



## MooChild (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm a maybe at the moment


----------



## moomoo (Jan 10, 2012)

MooChild said:


> I'm a maybe at the moment



It would be lovely to see you! x


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 11, 2012)

I shall come back to thread once I have my work rota but I would like to come. Though I also do not like Chinese food or eggs & I'm veggie...


----------



## aqua (Jan 11, 2012)

moonsi til said:


> I shall come back to thread once I have my work rota but I would like to come. Though I also do not like Chinese food or eggs & I'm veggie...


beer for you then


----------



## Kidda (Feb 17, 2012)

*bump di de bump bump* 

After seeing redcat and aqua today, it reminded me of this thread and the need to phone up and book a table.

People still coming to this? moomoo i'll tell them to make extra chickens feet for you so you wont run out


----------



## aqua (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes yes yes please


----------



## Kidda (Feb 17, 2012)

Well i know you are coming, sillyarse. I saw you today and you said as much.


----------



## aqua (Feb 17, 2012)

Well you know, don't want you to be unsure 

There must be some other people who haven't been along to a meet up before though? HELLO?


----------



## Kidda (Feb 17, 2012)

Sophie who you met today is coming


----------



## aqua (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh cool, I'll try to actually speak more words to her


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 18, 2012)

I will book some extra spaces for those who are a bit unsure yet whether you can make it, so there will be room for you if it turns out you can make it.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 18, 2012)

Count me in pretty please!

*digs out elasticated trousers*


----------



## aqua (Feb 18, 2012)

I suspect this is the type of meal that I kept my maternity trousers for  lots of expanding room in those


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 18, 2012)

I'd completely forgotten about this - think I'm free that weekend so count me in.


----------



## MooChild (Feb 20, 2012)

Leaning towards a yes here, so save me a spot


----------



## Kidda (Feb 20, 2012)

MooChild said:


> Leaning towards a yes here, so save me a spot


Yaaaaaay 
Uncle Moo


----------



## aqua (Feb 21, 2012)

Red Cat and Blagsta are coming I think


----------



## BigTom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm still coming, but I have a workfare demo from 11:30-12:30 that might overrun.. I don't want to be late for this one as well though, so I shall be leaving on time to get to this


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 23, 2012)

I am booking a table for 15.  I am hoping this should be enough (I have included small people in this number), but I'm sure we can always make extra space if anybody else fancies coming along too.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 26, 2012)

*bump* 

Less than a week away now. Moomoo get ready for your dancing chicken feet!!


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, I booked online,  but wasn't sure if it went through, so just had a very odd conversation on the phone with them.  I have now booked for 17 people, as two of my friends may be coming.

We may be getting a private room!  Who knows really, she sounded very unsure of herself on the phone.  But at least when we all turn up they can't say they have no space. And if I've accidentally double booked, well, that's their problem, not ours.  We'll definitely have room then. 

See you all soon! Pork buns here I come.


----------



## aqua (Feb 26, 2012)

*sniggers again*

I'm very excited and unknown to me, bees can now make it - I always thought he could be apparently he couldn't   pickle will be there ready to try things

I'm not eating chicken feet though, and I'm not eating anything gelatinous


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 26, 2012)

For anybody who thinks they may be stragglers; PM me for the booking name + my number.


----------



## aqua (Feb 26, 2012)

Smith?


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 26, 2012)

aqua said:


> Smith?


 
You have no idea how difficult it is trying to communicate my actual surname over the phone.  My dad always makings bookings under the name of 'mr gordon'.


----------



## aqua (Feb 26, 2012)

No I guessed that was the reason (I'm not sure I know how to pronounce your surname, I'm suspicous that it must be harder than it looks ) but more of all the things you could choose you went for Smith 

You could use your firstname


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 26, 2012)

I've never thought of doing that.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 26, 2012)

We should have booked as Baby Pickles Feast Of Wonder. 

But the woman on the phone would probably have cried.
She's probably crying now as she was very confused.
((((Ming Moons woman on phone))))


----------



## aqua (Feb 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I've never thought of doing that.


Neither had I until I heard bees doing it  and I was a bit "but why not your surname" but it makes just as much sense


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 26, 2012)

Never mind the woman on the phone, poor me!

'So you want friday 2nd March for 3 people'
'No, I want Saturdayv 3rd of March for 17 people'
'So you want private room for 17 people?'
'I don't know; will that cost more?'
'will it cost more?'


How do I know?!  She bloody works there.  There is a reason I always get kidda to do stuff over the phone, I don't know why I decided to this myself.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 26, 2012)

aqua said:


> Neither had I until I heard bees doing it  and I was a bit "but why not your surname" but it makes just as much sense


 
It does really.  I think I will do that from now on.


----------



## aqua (Feb 26, 2012)

I quite like it now as it's a bit less formal 

I'm dying to know what table we get now


----------



## aqua (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry but suspect we wont be there now. Pickle has been vomiting since yesterday and the Dr said its prob winter vomitting as loads of kids here have it. Doubt well be safe to come and I don't want to make others ill  will know for sure by the end of today x


----------



## MooChild (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## aqua (Mar 1, 2012)

Well its def norovirus, you don't want to know about this mornings nappys  as its 48hrs between last symptom and going out we are def out for the Chinese. I'm going to see how we go today and if I get it as I might see if bees will be with pickle on saturday and I can still come


----------



## Kidda (Mar 1, 2012)

can't we just rearrange for next Saturday? It's only a week away, i'll buy purenarcotic some prawn crackers to keep her going.


----------



## aqua (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm busy next weekend


----------



## Mogden (Mar 1, 2012)

Poo! Or is that the wrong thing to say? I am now officially very very hungry for Chinese food but it will taste not quite so good without the pleasure of aquabees and pickle company.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry, but it doesn't look like I'll be able to make it tomorrow.  I'm not well either.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 2, 2012)

Given that people seem to be dropping like flies, and since Brum is a long way to come just for lunch, I'm going to drop out as well.  Sorry.


----------



## MooChild (Mar 2, 2012)

Meh - reschedule!


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 2, 2012)

How does rescheduling for a couple of weeks time sound?  Hopefully all the ill folk will be well again and we won't be such diminished numbers.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 3, 2012)

Ooops I hope no one is turning up? Yes for re-schedule!


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 7, 2012)

ah sorry this didn't happen...I was on the night-shift...I'm thinking have this without me then quickly arrange to go for a Indian curry...,,,I have only ever had one curry in Brum at some place in Moseley and it was rubbish!


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

OK well in advance of the re-arranged date, and as we had talked about a seed exchange, I've had a tidy out of the seed box and this is what I don't need any more. I'm not growing anything from seed this year * (a combination of a poorly dad, pickle taking over my sunny bedroom and a complete and utter CBA attitude) so don't need anything in exchange but don't want this lot to go to waste. I'll leave this on here for a couple of days and then will move it to the urban seed exchange thread so if you want anything please shout 

* but if you are, I would like 2 tomato plants, some marigolds and some interesting chilli plants  

So the list is:

Tomato - Roma VF*, Costoluto Fiorentino*, Gardeners Delight (Organic)*, Gardeners Delight*, Garden Pearl*, Marmande
Pepper - California Wonder*, Cayenne, Fresno*
Radish - Mooli*
Courgette & Squash - Black Beauty* x 2, Romanesco*, De Nice a Fruit Rond, Lebanese*, Yellow Scallop, Golden Zucchini, 
Broccoli - (Sprouting) Red Arrow*, (Sprouting) Early Purple*, 
Cauliflower - Andes*, 
Herbs - Flat Leaved Parsley, Thyme, Basil, Chives, Coriander*, 
Sweetcorn - Incredible F1, Applause F1, Minipop F1
Carrot - Royal Chanteney Red*, Autumn King 2*, Nantes Frubund*, 
Salad - Mesclun*, Rocket Apollo*, Little Gem Lettuce, Mixed Leaves, Rocket x 2
Beetroot - Bolthardy
Brussel Sprouts - Rubine
Chard - Rhubarb Chard*
Flowers - Nasturtium*, Sunflower Giant Single (great for kids), Sunflower Little Leo, Marigold French Petit Mixed, 

Anything with a * after it is unopened.

Man I have a lot of seeds seeing it all written down like that  The Yellow Scallop Squash looks awesome when it's growing


----------



## BigTom (Mar 19, 2012)

I'd happily take some Cauliflower and rocket seeds (what's rocket apollo?)... I've never even tried squash before, does it need a lot of sun? (e/w garden unfortunately)


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

It needs some sun yes but it's just like courgette, doesn't like extremes of sun or wet tbh - you could always try some 

send me your address on pm and I'll get some to you x


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2012)

How well do the Cali Wonder peppers grow? What conditions will they endure?
I have some seeds that I need to plant out but not sure where to put them yet.


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

No idea mate, they're unopened  I suspect they're more a pepper than chilli but I don't actually know. PM me your address and I'll send you them


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2012)

Califorina Wonder are sweet bell peppers, I use them a lot but never grew them before.
I got a packet of seeds from Lidl this weekend to give them a go, so was after advice rather than the seeds 
I think i'm gonna have to make a makeshift greenhouse to keep them warm.

Could scrounge a few of ya herb seeds though for the window box ?


----------



## moomoo (Mar 19, 2012)

Please may I have the sunflower seeds?  And the other flowers if no one else wants them?


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> Califorina Wonder are sweet bell peppers, I use them a lot but never grew them before.
> I got a packet of seeds from Lidl this weekend to give them a go, so was after advice rather than the seeds
> I think i'm gonna have to make a makeshift greenhouse to keep them warm.
> 
> Could scrounge a few of ya herb seeds though for the window box ?


herbs it is then  pm me your address and I'll send them on x


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

moomoo said:


> Please may I have the sunflower seeds? And the other flowers if no one else wants them?


yep  will post them x


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 19, 2012)

Our garden is currently shaded by a huge tree we are waiting for the council to get rid of but I'd like to try and grow something this year- brocolli? Carrots, chard. lettuce. Any rocket or herbs you have left. ooh and radish - i love radish

ta x


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 19, 2012)

courgette too?


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 19, 2012)

must order raised bed.


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

it's mooli rather than normal radish but yes, will pack the rest up  pm me your address too x


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

it's mooli rather than normal radish but yes, will pack the rest up  pm me your address too x


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> must order raised bed.


get blagsta to make you one  they're just timber x


----------



## Kidda (Mar 19, 2012)

Can i have the Gardeners Delight Tom seeds please. 

My Grandad used to give me some each year, this will be the first year he won't. Would be nice to grow some for him to look down on and hold his head in shame as i kill them


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

yes of course love x


----------



## Kidda (Mar 19, 2012)

I'll have a looksie in my seed box and give away what i don't want to at some point


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

it's funny you say that about your grandad, it's my great uncle that got me into growing toms in the first place and it's always gardeners delight (hence why I have so many)


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 19, 2012)

Had wondered about making own but thought maybe the timber was just as expensive (not ever having bought timber)


----------



## moomoo (Mar 19, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> Had wondered about making own but thought maybe the timber was just as expensive (not ever having bought timber)


 
I've got a ramp that is made of wood that could be taken apart which you could have if that helps?


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> Had wondered about making own but thought maybe the timber was just as expensive (not ever having bought timber)


no timber should be cheaper - bees is the person who knows more than me though  I just draw him things I want and send him to the timber yard


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 19, 2012)

moomoo said:


> I've got a ramp that is made of wood that could be taken apart which you could have if that helps?


 
That's kind of you - I'm sure I could make use of it if you're not going to yourself


----------



## moomoo (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't need it.  I'll check that it'll come to pieces and let you know.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Kidda (Mar 19, 2012)

We need to start a Brum-Gardners Club  We could get wasted and build redcat and blag a raised bed


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, I really like that idea!


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 19, 2012)

We could get the sprogs to decorate it.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 19, 2012)

Sooooo, what time are we noshing next weekend then? And if we're doing an urban freecycle thing does anyone have a PC monitor to swap for something


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

I assume it's 1pm still on 31st now? *looks for purenarcotic*


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 19, 2012)

Yep, sounds good.

Kidda can do the ordering of the table this time round.  I hope we get a 'maybe private room?' again.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 19, 2012)

If not I'm gonna have to get some family members to take me out for Chinese when I visit!


----------



## moomoo (Mar 19, 2012)

I forgot this was about eating!!! 

Purenarcotic, may I bring my boys?


----------



## Kidda (Mar 19, 2012)

That's fine with me, i have a directors meeting in the AM so may end up there slightly after everyone but i'll try and see if we can rearrange for a 8am meet instead of 10am. 

Moomoo- Yea how many seats shall we book for you?


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 19, 2012)

I approve of small people of all ages.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 19, 2012)

3 in total please.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I approve of small people of all ages.


 
You've not met my boys.


----------



## MooChild (Mar 23, 2012)

So, err next Saturday? Is this still happening?


----------



## aqua (Mar 23, 2012)

I shall be there yes


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, I will send a PM round now actually, for those who haven't read the thread.


----------



## Kidda (Mar 26, 2012)

Can we get a head count of who's coming please so we can book the table. 

 

Are we agreed we're meeting at 1.30pm at Ming Moons?


----------



## aqua (Mar 26, 2012)

Is it 1.30 or 1? (and me, bees and pickle please - can you book a highchair)


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 26, 2012)

1.30 is better for kidda, she has a meeting beforehand.


----------



## aqua (Mar 26, 2012)

cool, I'll feed pickle first but I suspect she'll need a nap - who is on nap duty?


----------

